# want to gain muscle



## tilz22 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello, I'm 22 girl and have recently lost lots of weight and can't seem to stop,

I was wondering if anyone knows of any tips or books where I can find out how much and what I need to eat and weight training I need to do to gain some muscle.

I don't want to be too muscular but I would like to bulk out to give me more shape to my figure.

many thanks


----------



## Carlo (Jan 15, 2011)

Just train hard. don't be afraid to lift weights that are considered to heavy for a girl. If you can lift it you can do it. Eat clean basic foods adding in a good whey protein to boost your protein intake.

You wont gain loads of muscle because you have not got the testosterone in your body to make large muscle gains.

Just try different things with your diet and training have fun and dont give up :thumb:


----------



## andaluza (Feb 23, 2014)

checkout the site bodybuilding.com, they have tons of information


----------

